# Chicks Hatching



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that if you go on the Ustream website, today someone is airing baby chicks hatching. Really cute! You don't have to have a membership.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I like using ustream, I put hatch last year on there.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll have to check that out! I still get eggcited when I get to watch one of my girls lay an egg.  Just so proud of them ... and glad I don't have to go through that almost every day!


----------

